# Very Slow IPv4 upload rates... and a fix!



## xBruce88x (Dec 18, 2014)

I've been having trouble with this for a few days now and finally found a fix... stumbled across it on another site and thought i'd share it.

Post/message 10 from http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Basic-...-And/Very-slow-IPv4-upload-speed/td-p/1984229



> Solved the problem, it was not a cable issue at all but a setting on the network adapter, an Atheros AR8161/8165 PCI-E Gigabit ethernet controller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It also worked for my Killer e2200 network adapter. Before I switched these settings i was getting horribly slow upload rates. Now I'm getting more respectable results. 

Went from this...







to this...


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 20, 2014)

Odd most NIC's default offloading to enabled strange yours was disabled


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 21, 2014)

yea i'm guessing it has something to do with the "Killer" networking software maybe? Either way i've got it working now. I removed the killer app and just have the base driver along with that setting in place.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 21, 2014)

Kool, glad you got it sorted.


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 27, 2014)

I guess not many ppl have had this issue lol. Must be an Athros thing I suppose... or a "Killer NIC" thing


----------

